
Some PC games have ad-tracking software installed - maltalex
https://www.engadget.com/2018/06/21/pc-gaming-red-shell-software/
======
Rjevski
> saying that Red Shell wasn't spyware, but advertising analytics software

What’s the difference? They both look and behave the same to me.

------
Zekio
There is no way this is GDPR compliant

~~~
imtyler
According to Wired it looks like a grey area[1]. Also, Red Shell, the company
behind the software, seems to be aware of this[2].

[1][http://www.wired.co.uk/article/red-shell-game-tracking-
gdpr](http://www.wired.co.uk/article/red-shell-game-tracking-gdpr)

[2][https://blog.redshell.io/gdpr-and-red-
shell-57f9c03b5769](https://blog.redshell.io/gdpr-and-red-shell-57f9c03b5769)

